# difference between the 97 and 95 e/m guildelines



## geminitc81 (Aug 22, 2008)

I plan to take the E/M Exam sometime next year and im studying pretty early. I would like to know if there is a difference between the 95 and 97 guildlines?
and also the exam is it multiple choice or do you have to right the answer in yourself?
any information will be helpful.


thanks to all
Arwa cpca


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 22, 2008)

*Yes and Multiple choice*

Yes, there is a difference between the 1995 and 1997 guidelines. Google "1995 E/M guidelines" and you'll find a number of sites that give them to you, along with audit tools. Do the same for the 1997 guidelines. 

The exam is multiple choice, just like the CPC exam. 
When I took it there were also some anatomy/terminology questions, and diagnosis questions, but mostly it is straight E/M.

You might be given a note and asked to determine the level based on 1995 guidelines. Be sure you use the correct guidelines!  On a couple of scenarios the next question asked you to choose the level based on the 1997 guidelines (same note, just using a different set of guidelines).

You can take the 1995 AND 1997 audit tools into the exam along with your books. 

As usual, pay attention to the key words: office vs ER vs inpatient vs nursing home (etc);  established vs new;  consultation; preventive.

Good luck!
F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## mcandia (Aug 23, 2008)

*Difference between 95 and 97 E/M guidelines*

Another difference to note is the "97' guidelines give the provider the alternative of documenting the status of 3 chronic or inactive conditions in instances where patients are asymptomatic upon presentation to the visit.

Maria A. Candia CPC


----------



## misimo (Sep 2, 2010)

*ASHD vs. ASVD*

"hi maria,"

I also, am a student, thanks for your input about the diff in the 95/97 guidelines all info is helpful.  

what I'd like to know is how should I know the difference between coding the 429.xx series vs. the 414.xx series when the note says Arteriosclerotic heart disease (please note that I am not speaking about the vascular series 440.xx).

All I'm looking for is a way to differentiate.....Thanx

renae:eek


----------



## vj_tiwari (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey,

For 1997 E/M guidlines please look for the em university website, in it free area...

I think this helps you identify what's exactly 1997 guidlines are needed.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------

